# Finally found the reds!!!!!



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been in a huge drought for reds for a very long time. Yesterday me and a buddy from work fished with the 80% chance of rain and had a blast. Put the top up during rain showers and caught tons of fish. We caught reds, trout, croaker, lady fish, gafftops, sand trout, and of course hardheads. Most fish were undersized, but almost every cast we hooked up with something. Went through 3 quarts of shrimp after taking three different trips to the bait shop. The only keepers were the reds and 1 trout. Reds measured 27", 27", 25", 23", and 22". 1 trout at 16". Hopefully they will be there the next time as well. 
The pic is of the two 27" reds. We lost count on how many rat reds and dink trout we caught.
Steve


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

way to go, jim.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

***** your ugly!!!*

Are those the two reds I sold you at Tres amigos? Why are their eyes so foggy?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice fish,,, is that you Suggs?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

What bay system? I have been gettin skunked on the reds also this year don't know why but will keep tryin.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Caught them around Kemah area. This is the first time I've really seen them there in a looonnnggg time.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

TheOriginalCaptMac said:


> Are those the two reds I sold you at Tres amigos? Why are their eyes so foggy?


Is that you that sold us your last quart of shrimp?? Thanks for digging those out... caught several more after that.

Steve


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

THE OLD TRUSTY BAYPORT CHANNEL!!!!!​


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> THE OLD TRUSTY BAYPORT CHANNEL!!!!!
> ​


He's in between the point and the cruise ship terminal. Not quite Bayport channel.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you caught them around the Kemah area. That looks like a spot I go to way way down south and I never see anybody there.

Nice reds.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

RED BLUFF POINT


----------



## WorkingTops (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a blast. Good stuff


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great day--good goin'.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

LOLOL!!!! You guys are judging from the shoreline you see in the picture. We caught those reds earlier from a different location. But, since it was raining then we didn't take a pic till later. At the spot you see in the picture we caught one rat red and then moved. 
Steve


----------



## WorkingTops (Jul 2, 2008)

You shouldn't have said anything. They would have all been piled up over there.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

WorkingTops said:


> You shouldn't have said anything. They would have all been piled up over there.


LOL!! They will still go there in hopes of me telling a lie. As long as they are not in my true "honey holes" then they can go there as much as possible.









Steve


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

LPKENNER said:


> RED BLUFF POINT


BTW, if anyone fishes this location please watch for ships passing by in the ship channel. You will pay the price if you don't. I've personally seen someone do a backflip from my boat.

Steve


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LPKENNER said:


> THE OLD TRUSTY BAYPORT CHANNEL!!!!!​


there ain't no fish in that bayport channel :headknock


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice catch! Good job guys!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job, thanks for the report!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Hey Steve, you're right about them ships. If I recall, he did a back filp and still landed the Red.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks. I caught more reds in this one trip than I did all year long. I have missed catching them for sooo long!!
And yes Staybent, that particular individual did still land a nice red that day. LOL!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool! Glad you found them!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

WorkingTops said:


> You shouldn't have said anything. They would have all been piled up over there.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, it's not like I told them exactly where I caught them....


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*TAG*

One year, a person caught a "TAG" red fish @ Red Bluff Pt......Just about where you guys are....good luck


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

awsomw way to go


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. Redfish on the halfshell is in tune..


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

When you are hot, you are hot. thanks for the report...


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

WorkingTops said:


> You shouldn't have said anything. They would have all been piled up over there.


My live well went out on the Kenner. I couldn't fish there anyway.


----------

